# hcpcs code p3000 & p3001



## mlicata (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a question about the use of the HCPCS code P3000 & P3001.  An internal medicine doctor was question this code and we have never used this code before.  Is the HCPCS code only to be used when the test is performed 3 times.  I am completely lost with this code never seen it before. Would appreciate any help.


----------

